# Sharpe's Adventures — Napoleonic Wars



## Trip_Wire (Sep 16, 2008)

I like the 'Richard Sharpe,' adventures series, a fiction TV movie made from the fiction based books written by Bernard Cornwell. on the Napoleonic Wars. I was wondering if other here are fans and/or enjoyed the TV Series and/or books. 

Link:

http://www.sharpefilm.com/


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Sep 16, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> I like the 'Richard Sharpe,' adventures series, a fiction TV movie made from the fiction based books written by Bernard Cornwell. on the Napoleonic Wars. I was wondering if other here are fans and/or enjoyed the TV Series and/or books.
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.sharpefilm.com/



The show launched the career of Sean Bean...a very good actor.


----------



## car (Sep 16, 2008)

"Horatio Hornblower," on A&E was another, really good, similar series.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0129686/


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 16, 2008)

car said:


> "Horatio Hornblower," on A&E was another, really good, similar series.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0129686/




Yes, it was a good series too! I liked Sharpes rifles better, since it was about riflemen and even some UW in it.  I also liked his Irish Sgt. with the multi-barrel rifle! ;)


----------



## BFS Cat (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep Sean Bean.  I get asked for Cornwells books alot and this Series in particular


----------



## Erick (Sep 17, 2008)

I've read (I think) most, if not all, of the books. Also watched the BBC series. Good reads with some fairly picturesque accounts of Infantry combat at the time.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Sep 17, 2008)

car said:


> "Horatio Hornblower," on A&E was another, really good, similar series.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0129686/



Concur.


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 5, 2008)

I like the books.  Never saw the tv series.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 5, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> I like the books.  Never saw the tv series.



If your a Netflick user they have all the BBC TV Series on DVDS. 

Also:

http://www.southessex.co.uk/

TV Series:

Sharpe's Rifles (1)
Sharpe's Eagle (2)
Sharpe's Company (3)
Sharpe's Enemy (4)
Sharpe's Honour  (5)
Sharpe's Gold (6)
Sharpe's Battle (7)
Sharpe's Sword (8)
Sharpe's Regiment (9)
Sharpe's Siege (10)
Sharpe's Mission (11)
Sharpe's Revenge (12)
Sharpe's Justice (13)
Sharpe's Waterloo (14
Sharpe’s Challange (15)

Books:

Sharpe's Devil
Sharpe's Tiger
Sharpe's Triumph
Sharpe's Fortress
Sharpe's Trafalgar
Sharpe's Prey
Sharpe's Havoc


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Oct 5, 2008)

Read all the books, seen all the movies. Books are better, but the movies are still very good. They work hard to be accurate.

Both Sharps as well as Hornblower.


----------



## moobob (Oct 5, 2008)

I have the Horatio Hornblower series on DVD... that was an expensive buy


----------



## Pete S (Feb 15, 2009)

Chosen Men!!

Been a fan since I watched it as a kid.

The entire series is on youtube for those who don't want to spend the $300 on the DVD set.




Trip_Wire said:


> TV Series:
> 
> Sharpe's Rifles (1)
> Sharpe's Eagle (2)
> ...



Part 16, Sharpe's Peril, was released recently.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh yes! Sharpe's Adventures — Napoleonic Wars! I love that BBC TV series! I have collected all 15 of the series off Net Flick. As I recall they still have them for rent there. Did I make copies ... uhm me do that?


----------



## Chad (Feb 23, 2009)

Good series of books, never saw the movies.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 25, 2009)

I had a Brit roommate that turned me on to the Sharpe's series, great books.  Never seen the TV shows, but they sound interesting.


----------

